# Mizuno Aerolite WP Stand Bag



## One Planer (Jan 3, 2012)

First attempt at a review on here chaps so please be gentle 

As posted in previous threads, I decided to ditch the trolley and opt'd to carry my gear. No reason, apart from cleaning a filthy trolley most weeks and dragging grass clipping over the house floor (much to the wifes' displeasure). NOt to mention storage issues for the trolley, the list really does go on, and on, and on......

With this is mind, I decided to invest in the Mizuno Aerolite WP stand bag. My main reasons for choosing this were:

a) Weight of bag
b) Number of pockets
c) Waterproof (Very important to me)
d) Colours

There are probably more that I can't think of just now, so, without further waffle, I'll begin the review.

The general look of the bag may not suit everyones' eye, but it suited mine. I liked how the black contrasts with the blue covers and cord pulls on the zips. I was ideally looking at a dark coloured bag as I felt white or light colours would be a pain to keep clean, especially if the bag were to fall over. Here's some pictures of the bag:

























The bag itself is very light at 4lb. Whilst not the lightest I find it substantial enough for it to feel well built and not too flimsy. The main reason for this I'm sure is the material it's made from which is Mizuno Impermalite:








The material is extremley light weight and very durable from what I can gather. The waterproof aspect was tested to the full last week when it rained during our round from start to finish. Although I was soaked through and the outer bag looked absolutley drenched, the contents of all the pockets were bone dry, so definatley 100% waterproof as described.

The bag has a total of 6 pockets, coming in various shapes and sizes. All pockets are waterproof and have ample space for a variety of things

The top cuff I really like. It uses Mizuno's "divide and slide" technology which, apparently, helps to reduce bag clatter. Whilst I agree with this it still happens, but not to the extent my friends Nike bag clatters his cubs about, so maybe there is something to it. 







Inside the cuff are blue linings (as you can see in the picture) to help keep shafts and grips seperate, which really does help. Clubs come out smoothly and go back smoothly to with only minimal resistance from the grips in the same bay.

The pelican pocket on the front of the bag is, for want of a better word, MASSIVE. It has room for a dozen practice balls. A sleeve of 3 new "match" balls and 2 500ml drinks bottles and still closes with no fuss.







The small pocket you see at the front of the bag is a tee pocket, which is very similar to the one on my Srixon Tour bag. The main difference on this bag is the tee pocket is a lot, lot bigger making for easy access to tee's and other things should you desire.

All zips, as you can see from the picture, come with what I can only describe a blue lining that covers the actual zip and prevents water getting anywhere near the teeth of the zipper. So bearing in mind you remember to zip up the pocket, your contents will stay dry. 

The only critisism of the zips is they are a little stiff which makes opening or closing them with one hand a little tricky. 

The bag has a mesh drinks pocket located on the side of the pelican pocket it has a toggle so can be adjusted to take different size bottles and is easily accessable whilst on the move between shots.

The strap on the bag is a Mizuno Aerolite dual strap which is adjustable to suit different builds of people. It also comes with a slider section at the back. This lets the bag slide along a strap to find the best carry position (I forget what Mizuno call it)....... apparently. Here's a pic:







I have to admit. It does feel comfortable and positions well when I carry it so there must be something to it. The hip pad is comfortable also and is aslo perforated to help with ventilation.

All in all the bag is very comfortable to carry on the back and with the padded dual straps for the shoulders you hardly notice you have a full set of clubs, plus various bits on your back.

The stand mechanism is excellent. Deploys quickly and smoothly and goes back just as well.







The only reservation I have about the stand system, funnily enough is the umbrella holder. The umbrella holder is located at the back of the bag, next to the legs. When an umbrella is located in there it prevents one of the legs dropping into place as smoothly as usual. No big deal really and only a minor flaw, but you would have thought this minor fault would have been picked up in the product testing pre-release :mmm:

The rubberized feet hold the terrain nicely and, as of yet, haven't slipped, even on slippery, un-even ground.

All-in-all I'm very, very pleased with the bag. It's very light, comfortable to carry and the waterproof fabric just finishes the package nicely. Would I recommend one? Definatley, without hesitation.

As I said at the beginning, the colour scheme (Which the only one currently on offer BTW) won't appeal to everyone but as I said before, I'm very happy with the bag and find it an excellent product from a top company.

With this being my first review, if you want some information about something I haven't covered or have any other questions reply to this or drop me a PM and I'll help as best I can.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 3, 2012)

Great review Gareth, can read that you are certainly very enthused with the bag.  

Like yourself I decided to ditch the trolley and buy a carry bag late last year, also Mizuno Aerolite but not as expensive a one as you.  I would agree about the umbrella restricting the swing of the leg, but only a minor irritation.

When I buy another I will be making sure it IS waterproof and will not be picking a predominately white one !!!

Hope you enjoy the new bag.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 3, 2012)

You say this bag is expensive. I paid Â£98 inc postage. 

The regular, non waterproof mizzy bags are only Â£10-Â£20 cheaper. With this being waterproof, well worth the extra.

Yes, in definatley happy with the bag. Love everything about it (minus the umbrella holder)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great review. 

I have the Aerolite DLX (shocking, I know! ) and it's a great bag, albeit not waterproof. The WP is terrible looking to my eye though. Hopefully they'll bring it out in more colours (though I can see why they picked black as it's "practical".

The stand on the older (like mine) Aerolite is average, but fine once you get used to it. Glad to hear they've improved it, it looked like they had on the Aerolite 4's I saw in DG last week.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Great review. 

I have the Aerolite DLX (shocking, I know! ) and it's a great bag, albeit not waterproof. The WP is terrible looking to my eye though. Hopefully they'll bring it out in more colours (though I can see why they picked black as it's "practical".

The stand on the older (like mine) Aerolite is average, but fine once you get used to it. Glad to hear they've improved it, it looked like they had on the Aerolite 4's I saw in DG last week.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Aztec.

Can't comment on previous stand systems as this is my first stand bag  . Can however say the system on the WP is very good system.

I can however agree with the colour scheme and I said as much in my review. As you say, I understood why they chose "practical black" but at least give the punters the option of different colours. I personally think if they did a Staff(Blue)/Grey/White, similar to this years tour bag it would be a big hit.

I like the black and blue look, but hey, I find Milla Jovovich attractive :smirk:


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks a really well made bit of kit and I really like the colours. Simple black with a few streaks of blue... pretty classy. Sort of like a Galvin Green jacket, if you know what I mean.

Sounds like a cracking buy at the price you paid.

Glad you went with a nice dark colour... much more practical. :thup:

Very through review... puts most magazine reviews to shame


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Looks a really well made bit of kit and I really like the colours. Simple black with a few streaks of blue... pretty classy. Sort of like a Galvin Green jacket, if you know what I mean.

Sounds like a cracking buy at the price you paid.
		
Click to expand...

Got it from golf247.co.uk. Listed at Â£109.99, but the had 10% off in the sale, plus I had 100 loyalty points to burn so ended up at Â£97.99.




			Glad you went with a nice dark colour... much more practical. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thank god I'm not the only one that likes these colours :thup:




			Very through review... puts most magazine reviews to shame 

Click to expand...

Very kind of you Monty. Thanks


----------



## Piece (Jan 8, 2012)

Good review. Like the idea of being waterproof and good to hear it works.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 8, 2012)

Piece said:



			Good review. Like the idea of being waterproof and good to hear it works. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Piece.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 15, 2012)

Great review Gareth, I particularly like the way you produced the pictures to illustrate the point you were making. Nice one. :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Jan 15, 2012)

Cheers GM

I thought it would be better to include pictures rather than folk thumbing the internet looking for pics of the bag.

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 15, 2012)

An excellent review. If I was looking for a new bag I'd definitely consider one of these.
I don't like the colour too much though.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 16, 2012)

Iaing said:



			An excellent review. If I was looking for a new bag I'd definitely consider one of these.
I don't like the colour too much though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, the colour is a bit of a Marmite thing.

I'm, sure they'll release more colours as the year runs on.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2012)

That is an ugly bag Gareth ! I have just got a Sun Mountain carry bag in black with red and white trim. Looks great with my Titleist headcovers. A real thing of beauty.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 16, 2012)

richart said:



			That is an ugly bag Gareth !

Click to expand...

Please don't talk about my wife like that :mmm:


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Please don't talk about my wife like that :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I might just be brave enough to insult your golf bag, but judging by the size of you not your wife Gareth.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 16, 2012)

richart said:



			Hey, I might just be brave enough to insult your golf bag, but judging by the size of you not your wife Gareth.

Click to expand...

Too late Rich I've told her now. Boy are you in trouble :rofl:


----------

